# A Hard Day's Work 19.09.2009



## ratpack (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
am 19.Sept. heißt es wieder "Runden sammeln" beim 8-Stunden Rennen *"A Hard Day's Work"* in Barntrup. 
Wie schon im letzten Jahr gehen Einzelfahrer(innen) 2er- und 3er-Teams auf die ca. 4,5 Kilometer lange und sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke. 
Start ist diesmal um 11:00 Uhr und um 19:00 Uhr ist Schluß! 
Danach gibt es die Siegerehrung, auch die für die Challenge4MTB.
Hier gibt es alle Infos: wekido-ratpack.de
Also: Kette rechts und fleißig trainiert, es wird hart!
Dieter


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juni 2009)

Oh nein, ich habs geahnt. 
Ich denke mal ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (14. Juni 2009)

Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!!!! diesmal allerdings als einzelfahrer, im dreier Team war es mir zu langweilig.

Ich würde die Bambinis aber nicht wieder gleichzeitig mit den "großen" starten lassen. In der Downhillpassage gab es doch die ein oder anderen Probleme.
Macht dieses Jahr eine andere Firma die Zeitmessung?

P.s. Kann das Event wirklich jedem empfehlen!!!!


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (14. Juni 2009)

lol da habe ich geburtstag XD


----------



## ratpack (14. Juni 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Bambinis aber nicht wieder gleichzeitig mit den "großen" starten lassen. In der Downhillpassage gab es doch die ein oder anderen Probleme.



Die "Lütten" starten diesmal schon um 09:00 Uhr zu ein oder zwei Runden. Ihr Großen dürft es dann ab 11:00 Uhr locker rollen lassen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Domme02 (14. Juni 2009)

ratpack schrieb:


> Die "Lütten" starten diesmal schon um 09:00 Uhr zu ein oder zwei Runden. Ihr Großen dürft es dann ab 11:00 Uhr locker rollen lassen.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Perfekt!
@Dirtbike Freak  das ist keine Entschuldigung sich vor den 8h zu drücken!


----------



## ratpack (14. Juni 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> lol da habe ich geburtstag XD



Okay, du startest umsonst!


----------



## manuel e. (14. Juni 2009)

hy!!
ich bin auch wieder mit meinem teampartner dabei!! und wir werden unseren erfolgreichen 2. platz vom letzten jahr dieses jahr wieder eisern verteidigen.

bis denne dann, gruss manuel.


----------



## ratpack (15. Juni 2009)

manuel e. schrieb:


> hy!!
> ich bin auch wieder mit meinem teampartner dabei!! und wir werden unseren erfolgreichen 2. platz vom letzten jahr dieses jahr wieder eisern verteidigen.
> 
> bis denne dann, gruss manuel.


das mit dem zweiten Platz wird hart. ich weiß, dass einige heimlich üben
Gruß Dieter


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

schön, dass diese saugute Veranstaltung weiterlebt. Wir Deisterfreun.de sind dieses Jahr bei den 24Std von Duisburg mit zwei 4er-Teams und einem Einzelstarter dabei und werden dementsprechend zahlreich und (wenn wir die Form halten können ), motiviert bei euch im Kinderdorf aufschlagen. 
die Zeitmessung ist mir dabei relativ wurscht, solange wieder derartig leckere Schmalzbrote auf'm Tisch vor der Zieldurchfahrt gestapelt werden.

Die Atmosphäre bei JEDER eurer Veranstaltungen ist eigentlich mal einen eigenen Thread wert!

Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## manuel e. (15. Juni 2009)

na wenn das so ist, wird es ja wenigstens spannend. letztes jahr hatten wir ja komfortabele 3 runden vorsprung zum dritten. 

wenn da wirklich heimlich geübt wird, dann sollte ich wohl auch mal langsam anfangen und mal aufs rad steigen. (falls ich das noch nicht verlernt habe).  

wir freuen uns auf jedenfall schon auf das event.

bis denne, gruss manuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (15. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> schön, dass diese saugute Veranstaltung weiterlebt. Wir Deisterfreun.de sind dieses Jahr bei den 24Std von Duisburg mit zwei 4er-Teams und einem Einzelstarter dabei und werden dementsprechend zahlreich und (wenn wir die Form halten können ), motiviert bei euch im Kinderdorf aufschlagen.
> die Zeitmessung ist mir dabei relativ wurscht, solange wieder derartig leckere Schmalzbrote auf'm Tisch vor der Zieldurchfahrt gestapelt werden.
> ...



Danke! Ich geb das Lob gerne an die vielen Helfer weiter. Aber ohne gute Starter kein gutes Rennen.
Ach ja ... Schmalzbrote wird es auch diesmal wieder geben.


----------



## ratpack (23. Juni 2009)

Gut zu wissen:
Am Tag nach "A Hard Day's Work" ist Weltkindertag und aus diesem Grund gibt es da bei uns noch eine Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltung: Einen Indoor-Cycling-Marathon zu Gunsten der Kinderkrebshilfe. 
Wer also noch was in den Beinen hat ist auch dazu herzlich eingeladen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## blacktin (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,
nach den 8 stunden am samstag bin ich glaub ich nicht in der lage noch mal am sonntag gas zu geben beim indoorcycling. obwohl es ja für einen guten zweck ist.
ciao


----------



## ratpack (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo blacktin,
nach den 8 Stunden am Samstag solltest du wohl gut in Fahrt sein, so dass am Sonntag eienm kleinen Indoor-Cycling-Marathon nichts mehr im Weg steht.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## blacktin (1. Juli 2009)

haha,
beim letzten hard day's work musste man mich zum auto tragen, so platt war ich anschließend. die strecke ist echt hart. mehr xc als marathon.
ciao


----------



## sven1975 (1. Juli 2009)

Ein riesen Event lebt weiter  ,finde ich echt klasse was Ihr mit Eurem Team so alles auf die Beine stellt,nachdem wie ich meine erfolgreichen 24h Race in München freue ich mich Euch wieder zu sehen...viele Grüße an die Rat Pack Team Mitglieder und an Dich Dieter...

noch zur Info wegen München,habe das eine oder andere bereits auf unserer Seite hinterlegt...

SEE: www.team-schauinsland.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1975 (13. Juli 2009)

Habe da mal noch eine Frage in was für Klassen kann denn außehalb der Challenge4MTB gestartet werden?

Habe da noch die eine oder andere Überraschung im Gepäck!

CU Sven


SEE:www.team-schauinsland.de


----------



## Enok (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Sven,

laut Ausschreibung sind folgende Starter zugelassen (männlich, weiblich, mix):
Einzelstarter
2er-Teams
3er-Teams


----------



## sven1975 (13. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank Sylvia!
Das hört sich doch gut an,weiß man schon etwas genaueres,ob die Strecke evtl. zum Vorjahr geändert oder gleich bleibt?


----------



## Enok (14. Juli 2009)

Hi Sven,

das weiß ich leider nicht. Dieter ist im Moment im Urlaub, aber sobald er wieder da ist, wird er sich bestimmt zur Strecke äußern.


----------



## manuel e. (16. Juli 2009)

hallo!
soweit mir bekannnt, bleibt die strecke wohl zum vorjahr gleich. und wenn wir dieses jahr noch ein wenig wärmeres wetter abbekommen, dann kann man bestimmt auch nochmal am gesamtrundenzeiger drehen 

also mein teamkollege und ich  freuen uns schon.

bis denne, gruss manuel.


----------



## ratpack (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
so nun bin ich aus den Pyrenäen zurück und es geht nun weiter mit den Vorbereitungen für "A Hard Day's Work". 
Die Strecke bleibt so, wie ihr sie aus dem Vorjahr kennt. Meines Wissens hat sich auch niemand über Langeweile auf der Strecke beschwert.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## xbiker1000 (19. Juli 2009)

Also bleibt es das längst CC Rennen der Welt


----------



## ratpack (22. Juli 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Also bleibt es das längst CC Rennen der Welt



Naja, so ein MTB ist eben ein Fahrrad fürs Gelände und das sollte auch bei einem Langstreckenrennen nicht zu kurz kommen. und ein wenig Abwechslung schadet ja nie.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## blacktin (26. Juli 2009)

Ne da kommt wirklich keine Langeweile auf.
Erst Singletrail bergab, dann enge winklige Strecke mit kurzer Rampe, 180 Grad Kehre, Steilkurve, Anlieger, Table, Waschbrett, rechts und links Zuschauer und das ganze alle 20 Minuten, ne wirklich nicht.
Wieder dabei!


----------



## ratpack (28. Juli 2009)

blacktin schrieb:


> und das ganze alle 20 Minuten,



alle 20 Minuten ... nicht sch ganz schlecht

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1975 (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo Dieter!

Wäre es möglich für unser Team eine Unterstellmöglichkeit zu bieten,da wir so wie es aussieht mit mehreren anreisen?
(Pavillion wäre vorhanden!)


SEE:http://www.team-schauinsland.de


----------



## Domme02 (31. Juli 2009)

sven1975 schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter!
> 
> Wäre es möglich für unser Team eine Unterstellmöglichkeit zu bieten,da wir so wie es aussieht mit mehreren anreisen?
> (Pavillion wäre vorhanden!)
> ...



hey, coole Idee. 
Auch wenn ich die Unterstellmöglichkeit natrülich nicht brauchen werde.


----------



## sven1975 (31. Juli 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> hey, coole Idee.
> Auch wenn ich die Unterstellmöglichkeit natrülich nicht brauchen werde.



ja ist schon klar,sollte auch eher den langsameren dienen


----------



## s.till (2. August 2009)

hey dieter. wir werden wie immer vor ort sein. und dieses mal geh ich alleine an den start. nicht, dass du wieder über mich lästern kannst. tse. 
wie siehts mit der strecke aus? gleiche wie letztes jahr?
lg vom race team


----------



## ratpack (3. August 2009)

sven1975 schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter!
> 
> Wäre es möglich für unser Team eine Unterstellmöglichkeit zu bieten,da wir so wie es aussieht mit mehreren anreisen?
> (Pavillion wäre vorhanden!)
> ...



Ja klar, ihr braucht ja auch eure Ruhe!


----------



## ratpack (3. August 2009)

s.till schrieb:


> hey dieter. wir werden wie immer vor ort sein. und dieses mal geh ich alleine an den start. nicht, dass du wieder über mich lästern kannst. tse.
> wie siehts mit der strecke aus? gleiche wie letztes jahr?
> lg vom race team



Hi,
die Strecke bleibt wie gehabt 
Warst du nicht die, die immer die Pausen gemacht hat und dein Teampartner musste immer fahren?


----------



## sven1975 (3. August 2009)

ratpack schrieb:


> Ja klar, ihr braucht ja auch eure Ruhe!



Wir wollen Barntrup doch genießen 


http://www.team-schauinsland.de


----------



## ratpack (4. August 2009)

Hi,
du kannst doch auch die wunderbare Strecke genießen.
Aber mal im Ernst. Es ist natürlich kein Problem, wenn ihr ein "Teamlager" haben wollt. 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## sven1975 (4. August 2009)

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an!
Was frage ich überhaupt,wenn jemand etwas möglich macht dann wohl der Ratpack Chef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel e. (4. August 2009)

hallo herr ratpackchef!!!

wie sieht es denn mit den vorjahreszweiten im zweierteam aus??? könnten die auch ein teamlager bekommen???

wir fanden die garagen letztes jahr nicht schlecht nur mussten wir uns leider im grossen zelt aufhalten wegen platzmangel.

würd mich freuen wenn da was gehen würde.

gruss manuel.


----------



## ratpack (4. August 2009)

manuel e. schrieb:


> hallo herr ratpackchef!!!
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit den vorjahreszweiten im zweierteam aus??? könnten die auch ein teamlager bekommen???
> 
> ...



Wenn du einen Pavillon hast, hab ich einen Platz wo du ihn aufbauen kannst!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## manuel e. (5. August 2009)

hallo!!
also wenn der platz direkt start ziel ist, dann ist das kein problem.

den platz kannst du uns also reservieren wenn das möglich ist.

gruss manuel.


----------



## ratpack (7. August 2009)

manuel e. schrieb:


> hallo!!
> also wenn der platz direkt start ziel ist, dann ist das kein problem.
> 
> den platz kannst du uns also reservieren wenn das möglich ist.
> ...



Hallo Manuel,
der Platz ist direkt an der Wechselzone (nur Pavillon, keine Autos). Du weißt, dass wir in Barntrup immer versuchen die Rennen für die Teilnehmer so angenehm wie möglich zu organisieren. Wir sind selber Mountainbiker und versuchen auch unsere eigenen Erfahrungen mit einzubringen. Klar ist so ein Rennen in erster Linie ein sportlicher Wettkampf, aber der Spaß am Sport soll auf keinen Fall zu kurz kommen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## manuel e. (9. August 2009)

ok, dann kannst du uns da schonmal fest mit einem plätzchen einplanen.

bis denne, gruss manuel.


----------



## sven1975 (12. August 2009)

Gib es schon eine aktuelle Starterlisteß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.till (13. August 2009)

ratpack schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Strecke bleibt wie gehabt
> Warst du nicht die, die immer die Pausen gemacht hat und dein Teampartner musste immer fahren?



stimmt ja garnicht. wir sind gleich viel gefahren  Das kam dir nur so vor


----------



## ratpack (14. August 2009)

s.till schrieb:


> stimmt ja garnicht. wir sind gleich viel gefahren  Das kam dir nur so vor


...oder gleich viel Pausen
wir werden das in diesem Jahr genau beobachten
gruß Dieter


----------



## sven1975 (15. August 2009)

ratpack schrieb:


> ...oder gleich viel Pausen
> wir werden das in diesem Jahr genau beobachten
> gruß Dieter



...gibt es eine Sonderwertung in Sachen Pausen


----------



## ratpack (15. August 2009)

sven1975 schrieb:


> ...gibt es eine Sonderwertung in Sachen Pausen



wir versuchen ja alles ...aber das??? naja mal überlegen.


----------



## Domme02 (18. August 2009)

Hi,
es gibt mittlerweile so ein paar gerüchte, dass die strecke nun doch verändert wird. Ist da was dran??
Ich weiß, dass du hier schon oft geschrieben hast, dass die strecke genauso wie letztes jahr bleibt. Aber vllt. hat sich ja mittlerweiel was getan...


hat sich erledigt. war ein missverständnis.


----------



## ratpack (18. August 2009)

Hi,also: 
Die Strecke wird *nicht* verändert. 
Einzige Änderung: An der Wechselzone können einige Teampavillons aufgestellt werden,* keine Autos*.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Maekkez (24. August 2009)

Kann man auch erstmal keinen Team namen angeben? Sind uns noch nicht sicher.... Und dann nacher nachtragen? Wär optimal ^^

mfg max


----------



## ratpack (25. August 2009)

Maekkez schrieb:


> Kann man auch erstmal keinen Team namen angeben? Sind uns noch nicht sicher.... Und dann nacher nachtragen? Wär optimal ^^
> 
> mfg max



ist natürlich kein Problem!
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Maekkez (26. August 2009)

Wunderbar  danke fürs Eintragen/Ändern ... dann mal bis demnächst 
freuen uns schon und sind sehr gespannt wie es wird.
Hoffentlich melden sich noch ein paar 3er Teams


----------



## ratpack (26. August 2009)

Maekkez schrieb:


> Wunderbar  danke fürs Eintragen/Ändern ... dann mal bis demnächst
> freuen uns schon und sind sehr gespannt wie es wird.
> Hoffentlich melden sich noch ein paar 3er Teams



Mit Sicherheit werden es noch viele mehr. Erfahrungsgemäß kommen die meißten Anmeldungen erst in den letzten zwei Wochen. Leider

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maekkez (28. August 2009)

Hi Könnte vielleicht jemand mal Bilder von der Strecke posten? oder vllt. gibts ja auch ein Video von teilen der Strecke. Wär sehr nett danke


----------



## exto (28. August 2009)




----------



## Maekkez (28. August 2009)

Sieht man jetzt leider nicht ganz soviel von der strecke. Danke aber trotzdem schonmal


----------



## s.till (28. August 2009)

Hmmm is ja auch nuuur der kleine Teil der Strecke, der über die "Dirt line" vom Kamicup vom Kinderdorf geht...


----------



## exto (28. August 2009)

Maekkez schrieb:


> Sieht man jetzt leider nicht ganz soviel von der strecke....



Deshalb die Smilies...

Mehr hab' ich leider nicht.


----------



## christian1980 (28. August 2009)

erst mal hallo at all 
freu mich schon auf das rennen leider ist mein partner abgesprungen 
und da wollte ich mal versuchen auf diesem weg einen neuen zu finden.
würde wirklich gern mit fahren 

will nicht erster werden, aber letzter, will ich auch nicht werden  

meldet euch doch einfach wenn einer interresse hat, wollte im zweier  fahren 

---------------------------
wer später bremst,fährt länger schnell


----------



## kingberger (28. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


>



Die Dirtline auf dem unteren Bild gibt es aber nicht mehr auf der Strecke und wird auch daher nicht Bestandteil der 8h Strecke sein.

@Maekkez: Die Strecke an sich ist fahrtechnisch nicht allzu kompliziert, macht aber dennoch Spaß, allein durch den Trail hinunter ins Kinderdorf und der Fahrt über den MTB Parcours im Kinderdorf Barntrup. Da kommt keine Langeweile auf. Höhenmeter hat die Strecke meine ich um die 80.
Von wo kommst du denn? Wenn du nicht allzu weit weg wohnst von Barntrup könntest du die Strecke auch mal besichtigen.


----------



## sven1975 (29. August 2009)

Zitat zu kingberger
@Maekkez: Die Strecke an sich ist fahrtechnisch nicht allzu kompliziert, macht aber dennoch Spaß, allein durch den Trail hinunter ins Kinderdorf und der Fahrt über den MTB Parcours im Kinderdorf Barntrup. Da kommt keine Langeweile auf. Höhenmeter hat die Strecke meine ich um die 80.
Von wo kommst du denn? Wenn du nicht allzu weit weg wohnst von Barntrup könntest du die Strecke auch mal besichtigen.[/quote]


Die Strecke ist meiner Meinung nach für jedermann geeignet,Langeweile kommt hier  wirklich nicht auf...und wenn das *Team Rat-Pack* wieder so einen genialen Renn-Service bietet(Schmalzbrote usw.),dann sollte das Event auch in diesem Jahr ein absolutes Highlight werden.


http://www.team-schauinsland.de


----------



## Echinopsis (29. August 2009)

Moin zusammen,

hier mal der Link zur Photogallerie eines Vereinskollegen: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpetkau/sets/, sind allerdings auch nur Bilder von den Streckenabschnitten in unmittelbarer Umgebung des Kinderdorfes, die Abschnitte durch die Wiesen und Wälder sind nicht dabei. Die gesamte Strecke sollte aber für jeden halbwegs fitten Biker zu bewältigen sein. Ein Blick auf die Bilder zeigt schon, wie bunt gemischt das Teilnehmerfeld im letzten Jahr war. Ich glaube, alle sind ins Ziel gekommen und hatten ihren Spaß . Ich freue mich schon auf die neue Auflage in drei Wochen.

Gruß Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (29. August 2009)

sven1975 schrieb:


> ...und wenn das *Team Rat-Pack* wieder so einen genialen Renn-Service bietet(Schmalzbrote usw.),dann sollte das Event auch in diesem Jahr ein absolutes Highlight werden.
> 
> 
> http://www.team-schauinsland.de




Ja Sven ... es gibt auch wieder Schmalzbrote und Kuchen und Bratwürstchen und Steaks und Nudeln und Obst.
Ach ja: und etwas zu trinken gibt es auch. 
Und soviel ich weiß wollen einige sogar mountainbiken

Also bis zum 19. Sept. am Verpflegungsstand!

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Domme02 (29. August 2009)

ratpack schrieb:


> Ja Sven ... es gibt auch wieder Schmalzbrote und Kuchen und Bratwürstchen und Steaks und Nudeln und Obst.
> Ach ja: und etwas zu trinken gibt es auch.
> Und soviel ich weiß wollen einige sogar mountainbiken
> 
> ...



das hört sich doch alles wieder richtig geil an. 


............Nur noch 23 Tage bis zum saisonhighlight!!!!!!


----------



## Maekkez (29. August 2009)

Danke für die Fotos  Ist ja echt nicht mehr solang hin  Freu mich auch schon wie sau... nur doof das ich keine Schmalzbrote mag


----------



## Danimal (29. August 2009)

Och, an dem Tag habe ich noch gar nix vor!
Muss Herr Leidlich helfen, oder darf er fahren?

Later,
Dan


----------



## ratpack (30. August 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Och, an dem Tag habe ich noch gar nix vor!
> Muss Herr Leidlich helfen, oder darf er fahren?
> 
> Later,
> Dan



Herr Leidlich hilft, okay im 2er Team kann er ja beides ... also fahren und in den Pausen helfen.
Aber hat Herr Leidlich nicht mal gesagt: "Nie wieder" 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## DAMDAM (31. August 2009)

Moin,

jetzt sind schon mal mindestens 2 Mixed 3er gemeldet  (Müssen nur noch überweisen! Angemeldet sind wir schon *freu*) 

Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenni1504 (1. September 2009)

Ui, so schöne Bildchen. Da freu ich mich ja auch schon richtig


----------



## Philipp-Jan (4. September 2009)

Moin, ich hät da noch ne Frage, da das Rennen am Samstag zu sein scheint wäre es interesant zu wissen ob es noch irgendwann ein Tag zum Streckenabfahren gibt wie im letzten Jahr? Ich meine da war es ja am Samstag und ich fand das äußerst sinnvoll um sich auf die Strecke einzustellen, vorallem mit den Fahrtechnicktrainern die einem die tückischen Stellen nochmal gezeigt haben.


----------



## ratpack (6. September 2009)

Philipp-Jan schrieb:


> Moin, ich hät da noch ne Frage, da das Rennen am Samstag zu sein scheint wäre es interesant zu wissen ob es noch irgendwann ein Tag zum Streckenabfahren gibt wie im letzten Jahr? Ich meine da war es ja am Samstag und ich fand das äußerst sinnvoll um sich auf die Strecke einzustellen, vorallem mit den Fahrtechnicktrainern die einem die tückischen Stellen nochmal gezeigt haben.



Hi Philipp-Jan,
ein Fahrtechnikseminar gibt es in diesem Jahr nicht. Die Strecke (incl. Bike-Parcours) kann selbstverständlich vorher befahren werden. So kannst du die Schlüsselstellen vorher auch üben. Ansonsten eben in der ersten Runde dort ein wenig vorsichtiger fahren, danach bleiben dir ja noch ca. 7 Std und 40 Minuten auf der Ideallinie.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## sven1975 (8. September 2009)

So da sich die Sache ja nun zuspitzt,habe ich da mal noch eine Organisatorische Frage.

Wann könnten wir denn den Pavillion aufstellen? Bzw. sind schon Voranmeldungen bzw. Stellflächen verbucht worden?

Gruß Sven

http://www.team-schauinsland.de


----------



## ratpack (10. September 2009)

Hallo Sven,
Am Samstag morgen können die Pavillons aufgebaut werden.
Dies sollte dann bis 10:00 Uhr passiert sein. Die Pavillons stehen in diesem Jahr an der "Drachenmauer", also direkt an der Wechselzone. Bis jetzt sind noch ein paar Plätze frei. Wer zu spät kommt darf aufs Feld, ebenfalls direkt an der Strecke.
Gruß und Kette rechts.
Dieter


----------



## Maekkez (10. September 2009)

Sprich Reservierung gibt es nicht? Sondern wer zuerst kommt darf aufbauen?


----------



## sven1975 (10. September 2009)

Das hört sich doch gut an! Da sollte wohl genug Platz sein


----------



## DAMDAM (13. September 2009)

*ACHTUNG+++ACHTUNG+++ACHTUNG*

Moin Moin,

wir haben in Bremen leider einen gesundheitlichen Ausfall in unserem 3er Mixed Team für das 8 Stunden in Barntrup und suchen jetzt noch eine oder einen Fahrer für unser Team. MTBvD Mitglied mußt du nicht sein! Motiviert und nach Möglichkeit Rennerfahren solltest du auf alle Fälle sein. Ziel ist das Podium in der 3er Mixed oder Männerwertung!  

Alles weitere gerne per PN oder Email.

Gruß Christian Dammann 

P.S. Damen werden bevorzugt, da wir (MTBvD) schon als 3er Mixed gemeldet sind!


----------



## ratpack (13. September 2009)

Maekkez schrieb:


> Sprich Reservierung gibt es nicht? Sondern wer zuerst kommt darf aufbauen?


Stimmt. Aber es ist reichlich Platz vorhanden. Auch in der Nähe von Start und Ziel, bzw. der Wechselzone.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2009)

@ratpack

das 3er team m wiehen riders kannst du löschen!
ich habe mich heute als einzelfahrer angemeldet. die anderen beiden fahren nicht.

gruß
Kai E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (14. September 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG+++ACHTUNG+++ACHTUNG*
> 
> Moin Moin,
> 
> ...



Suche ist erfolgreich beendet! Ummeldung des MTBvD´S auf 3er Männer sollte auch schon erfolgt sein  . 

Freue mich schon auf Samstag. Wie sieht es denn mit der Strecke aus? Charakteristik? Reifenwahl?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Maekkez (15. September 2009)

4 Arbeitstage noch


----------



## Domme02 (15. September 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf Samstag. Wie sieht es denn mit der Strecke aus? Charakteristik? Reifenwahl?



reifenwahl hängt bei der Strecke stark vom Wetter vor und bei dem rennen ab. Laut den internetwetterdiensten soll es ja ab Donnerstag trocken bleiben also wird die Strecke auch trocken sein. Das ist für den Trail wichtig, da er sich sonst schnell in ein Schlammloch entwickeln kann. 
Reifen mit wenig- mittel viel grip sollten reichen. Race King oder Racing Ralph sollten kein Problem sein.


Maekkez schrieb:


> 4 Arbeitstage noch


...noch vier Tage um die leichten Halsschmerzen weg zu kriegen


----------



## jenni1504 (15. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ...noch vier Tage um die leichten Halsschmerzen weg zu kriegen



Geht mir genauso


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2009)

hoffe das wetter spielt mit.
wird bestimmt nen richtig schöner event.

bitte slebt eure nicks an euren helm, damit ich weiss wer mich überholt.

starr, gefedert, starr, gefedert, starr, gefed..., starr!


----------



## kingberger (15. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ...noch vier Tage um die leichten Halsschmerzen weg zu kriegen



Mhhh, ich habe auch leichte Halsschmerzen und etwas Husten.... Hoffe auch, dass es bis Samstag weg ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2009)

abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## Domme02 (15. September 2009)

also hat wohl fast jeder Teilnehmer eine kleine Erkältung. Dann schneide ich ja vllt. doch nicht so schlecht ab.  
Bisher habe ich aber eh erst einen gegner in meiner Altersklasse.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2009)

wen denn? tim rotermund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (15. September 2009)

ne, so jung bin ich auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2009)

keine ahnung wie alt der ist.


----------



## jenni1504 (15. September 2009)

Dann hoffen wir mal das die Erkältungen alle wieder verfliegen bis Samstag. das Wetter soll auf jeden Fall gut werden


----------



## kingberger (16. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie alt der ist.



Ich glaube der ist U15. Aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## manuel e. (16. September 2009)

mein name steht auf unserem trikot und das ist auch noch weiss und somit nicht zu übersehen. also brauch ich nichts auf den helm kleben. falls ich jemanden überhole.


----------



## Maekkez (16. September 2009)

Bei mir Steht "Max" und "Team Scirenbeke" dann wisst ihr wen IHR überholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanni_84 (17. September 2009)

Ich bin an den blutigen Ellenbogen, den aufgeschlagenen Knien, dem zerfetzten Triktot und der aufgeschabten Hose zu erkennen - zumindest wenn meine neuerdings vorhandene Fallsucht weiter anhält...

...Habe mich nämlich sowohl beim 3-Stunden-Rennen in Hagen vor 2 Wochen, als auch beim P-Weg Marathon vergangenes Wochenende jeweils direkt zu Beginn schön abgeledert - beide Male inkl. aller oben genannten Blessuren


----------



## r19andre (17. September 2009)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> ...Habe mich nämlich sowohl beim 3-Stunden-Rennen in Hagen vor 2 Wochen, als auch beim P-Weg Marathon vergangenes Wochenende jeweils direkt zu Beginn schön abgeledert - beide Male inkl. aller oben genannten Blessuren



tja,
entweder ich kann es oder ich lasse es. 

ichmussweg

Andre


----------



## Hanni_84 (17. September 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> tja,
> entweder ich kann es oder ich lasse es.



*DU BIST DOCH NUR SAUER, WEIL ICH DIR DEINE KEKSE WEGGEGESSEN HABE!!!*


----------



## Maekkez (18. September 2009)

Nur noch heute Arbeiten dann gogo  Und seit ihr alle wieder fit? (Husten etc?)


----------



## kingberger (18. September 2009)

Mehr oder weniger ja. xD Mein Husten ist zwar weg, aber nen leichtes Krankheitsgefühl im Hals habe ich immer noch...


----------



## Domme02 (18. September 2009)

also ich bin wieder fit. Natürlich war es jetzt nicht grade die beste Rennvorbereitung aber das wird schon klappen!


----------



## Catsoft (18. September 2009)

Moin!

Gibt es auch Duschen? Wie schaut es mit Sitzgelegenheiten an der Wechselzone aus?

Robert


----------



## jenni1504 (18. September 2009)

Bin auch wieder einigermaßen fit. Training war natürlich nicht drin diese Woche aber naja, wird schon schief gehen 

Erkennungsmerkmal - grünes Trikot


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2009)

erkennungsmerkmal:
gekleidet wie auf den fotos im album, nur mit diesem bike:


k_star schrieb:


>


----------



## kingberger (18. September 2009)

Das Rad ist echt sehr schön^^ Gefällt mir. Auch die Starrgabel macht sich gut.

@Catsoft: Einfach hinlegen nach den Strapazen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanni_84 (18. September 2009)

@k_star: Klasse Bike, kompromisslos und schön! 


PS: Ausgerechnet heute, also ein Tag vorm Rennen, muss mir meine Motion-Control-Einheit kaputt gehen! Also: Nix mit Gabel blockieren, stattdessen heißt's dem Öl dabei zugucken, wie es sich oben rauspresst!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2009)

das gibts dann ja morgen live zu bewundern.


----------



## kingberger (18. September 2009)

Gibt dein Bike auch Autogramme? xD


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2009)

wenn es soweit ist, bekommst du als erstes eins.


----------



## kingberger (18. September 2009)

Ich freu mich jetzt schon. 
Naja, ich geh jetzt mal ins Bett, man muss ja morgen fit sein.  Wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg und Durchhaltevermögen für dieses lange Rennen.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2009)

ich habe mir mindestens 120km vorgenommen. sollten eigentlich gut zu schaffen sein, wenn nichts außergewöhnliches passiert.

allen viel erfolg und sturzfrei bleiben!

bis morgen ....


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (20. September 2009)

War ein tolles Rennen, bis auf einige kleinigkeiten. Meine Partnerin wurde  im Trail vom Bike geschubst und einfach liegengelassen, find ich irgenwie *******! Ddurch ist uns der dritte Platz um 12 min. streitig gemacht worden. Haben so nur den 4 Platz gemacht. Ist jetzt auch egal, hauptsache sie hat sich nicht ernsthaft verletzt!!
Aber kann mir einer diese Zeit erklären? 
Runde 21 Meier Annika 0:09:17 1. 7:36:03 (301 Eis & Fantasy Barntrup 3)
Steht so in der Zeitliste! (http://www.mikatiming.de/cms_data/teamblatt_afdafc09.pdf) 
Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag und erholt euch alle!
Gruß Uwe!


----------



## Domme02 (20. September 2009)

Es war echt ein super geiles Rennen!! super wetter, super Strecke, super Ergebnis alles top!!

(bin 26 Runden als einzelstarter gefahren)


----------



## s.till (20. September 2009)

Auch wenn ich nicht gefahren bin. Ich fand es super!
Sorry nochmal, dass ich euch so mit den Fotos genervt hab  
Die Fotos gibts übrigens hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanni_84 (20. September 2009)

war zum ersten mal da. super event, dickes lob an die veranstalter! höllisch schnelle strecke, schönes ambiente und dann noch super wetter! 

haben mit 38 Runden "nur" den 5. Platz in der 3er Männer Kategorie gemacht - ganze 13 Sekunden hinter Platz 4 und ca. 4 Min 30 am Treppchen vorbei 

Na ja, nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei! 




Ach so:



Pfützenspritzer schrieb:


> Aber kann mir einer diese Zeit erklären?
> Runde 21 Meier Annika 00:09:17



Ui, ist schon seeeehr schnell. Ich bin über 00:11:40 nicht hinausgekommen...


----------



## BarneyOnFire (20. September 2009)

Die Zeit von Annika ist auf jeden Fall ein Messfehler. Keine Ahnung was da gelaufen ist, aber absichtlich gemogelt haben wird sie nicht. Am Ende waren die Ambitionen des Frauen 3ers doch eher gering 

Ich bin für Eis und Fantasy 4 gefahren. Mit dem 6. Platz in der 3er-TEam m Wertung sind wir ganz zufrieden, auch wenn ich persönlich gerne schnellere Zeiten hingelegt hätte.
Glückwunsch an die Sieger und wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr!

Dieses Jahr hab ich zwei Wochen vorher erfahren, dass ich mitfahre und es war zudem mein erstes Rennen. Nächstes mal bin ich besser vorbereitet 

War auf jeden Fall ein schönes, gut durchorganisiertes Event, auch wenn auf den letzten zwei Runden die Streckenposten auf einmal weg waren. Sowas geht garnicht, weil gerade in der letzten Runde steigt doch das Unfallrisiko nochmal...


----------



## jenni1504 (20. September 2009)

Ich fands auch super! Großes Lob an den Veranstalter! Schöne Strecke habt ihr da 

@ s.till - schönes Fotos!


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (20. September 2009)

Auch von mir sind die "ersten" Bilder online!
http://picasaweb.google.de/merida50/8StdRennen#

Es werden noch weitere folgen.
Viel Spass beim durchschauen!
Diesmal hat sie mein Sohnemann gemacht, ich bin ja selber gefahren!
Gruß Uwe!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. September 2009)

war echt ne gelungene veranstaltung, auch wenn ich auf grund von zu schnellem anfang, pudding inne beine und schmerzenden schultern nach einer reinen fahrzeit von 4:38h und 84km aufgegeben habe.

bin mit starrgabel gestartet und der downhill hat mir echt den rest gegeben. (kannte die strecke nicht!)
konnte den lenker überhaubt nicht mehr sicher halten und die beine waren unter auch heftig am zittern. 
nach der letzten, längeren pause konnte ich nach dem stoppelfeld nur noch vorne klein und hinten max. mittel fahren.
da ging nichts mehr!
bin die runde dann zu ende und habe dann beschlossen schluß zu machen.
nächstes jahr dann auf jeden fall mit federgabel und bewegung in der woche vorher.

noch ein lob an die veranstalter!
die veranstaltung war echt super und trägt ihren namen zurecht.
schmalzbrote sollte es öfter geben!

nur noch kleine sachen zum verbessern:
- die bananen usw. bitte erst in die hand nehmen wenn der fahrer in sicht ist und etwas fordert
- der iso-drink war irgendwie zum abgewöhnen
- 

hoffe den gestürtzen geht es wieder besser und es ist nur bei blauen flecken geblieben.
fand es erschreckend wie viele stürze es in den ersten 3 stunden gab.

*was einfach mal gesagt werden muss:*
fand es erschreckend wie manche leute überholt haben!
wenn ich sehe wie z.b. svenja t. (warst du doch?) und ihr begleiter (mit der cam) auf dem stück zwischen up und downhill überholt worden sind, bekomme ich zweifel an dem verstand von einigen leuten!
der besagte fahrer ist hinter den beiden auf der linken seite herangefahren und dann kurz ausgeschert und drum herum gefahren. der abstand zwischen lenker und der person waren vielleicht 30cm! 
platz war genug da, denn der weg ist breit genug.

und noch was an die schnellen:
wenn zwei fahrer nebeneinander fahren und ihr überholen wollt, einfach mal eher rufen und nicht erst wenn ihr schon am überholen seid!
dann braucht man auch nicht neben der strecke überholen.


----------



## kingberger (20. September 2009)

Das war wirklich eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung mit Traumwetter. Das mit den Streckenposten ist mir teilweise aber auch aufgefallen, die waren größtenteils in den letzten 15-20 min des Rennens verschwunden. 
Mein Parter und ich haben es auf "nur" 32 Runden im 2er Team gebracht und sind damit 7. geworden. Den 6. Platz haben wird leider in der letzten Rennstunde an ein Team von Eis&Fantasy verloren... Naja, war trotzdem klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (20. September 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich meine Saison-Bestform schon lang (Anfang August) hiter mir hab', würd' ich mal gern was loswerden: 

"A ard Day's Work" trifft's wirklich!!!

Ich bin dieses Jahr in Duisburg beim 24 Stunden-Rennen als 13. der Solo-Klasse durch's Ziel gegangen und auch sonst nicht unbedingt als Weichei verschrien, aber die Strecke gestern hat mir bitter meine Grenzen gezeigt! Duisburg ist 'n Scherz dagegen... 

Als Singlespeeeder hat man's so schon nicht leicht, aber auch da hat man mir gestern gezeigt, wo der Frosch die Locken hat: Die Jungs von den Eingang-Giganten waren außerirdisch. Meinen größten Respekt !!!


----------



## Catsoft (20. September 2009)

Moin!


Da sagst du was: Die Leistung der Eingänger war gigantisch 

Die Strecke war schon echt hart!

Robert


----------



## Berrrnd (20. September 2009)

ja, diese giganten!

hatte beide auf dem mittelteil vor mir und muss sagen, "tiere!"

der mit den langen haaren hatte vielleicht waden. 

@exto
mach dir nichts draus.
die anderen eingangfahrer waren gefedert unterwegs. also schon mal einen klaren vorteil im downhill.

hast du noch mehr leute mit starrgabel gesehen?
habe außer uns beiden nur noch einen erspäht.


----------



## Hanni_84 (20. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> der mit den langen haaren hatte vielleicht waden.



...der hat auch mit 34 Runden in der Masterklasse der Einzelfahrer gewonnen!

Ja HALLO? Ok, 8 Stunden irgendwie mitfahren...na ja, kann ich mir noch irgendwie vorstellen. Nein, nicht ungebedingt für mich persönlich, aber halte ich für grundsätzlich machbar. Aber dann mal eben noch gegen die versammelte Konkurrenz zu GEWINNEN???  Unmenschlich! 

Also, "Langhaariger": Habe ich dir bei der Siegerehrung gestern zwar schon persönlich gesagt, aber auch noch mal auf diesem Wege: Meinen Respekt hast du!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. September 2009)

@hanni_84

bist du nicht der bike bewunderer?


----------



## s.till (20. September 2009)

Auch von mir: Respekt an die Singlespeeder. Mir sind fast die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen, als ich mich zu Fuß den Berg raufgequält hab und die einfach so da hoch gerockt sind. Echt hammer. Und Mr.Langhaar mit der Rundenzahl dann auch noch! Heftig


----------



## Hanni_84 (20. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> @hanni_84
> 
> bist du nicht der bike bewunderer?


Genau der bin ich 
Bewunderer deshalb, weil ich das Bike insbesondere durch die Starrgabel schön racemäßig finde - neben Farbe und anderen Dingen. Und bei der Gabel wiederum finde ich die Form geil, weil die nicht alltäglich ist...

...aber gerade das Thema "Starrgabel" scheint dir ja etwas zum Verhängnis geworden zu sein 

Na ja, mir könnte das nicht passieren. Ich bin technisch einfach zu schlecht, als dass ich auf meine Reba verzichten könnte. Ich weiß nicht wie oft mich der Bock auf dem Wiesentrail abgeworfen hätte, wenn ich keine Federung gehabt hätte


----------



## kingberger (20. September 2009)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> Ich bin technisch einfach zu schlecht, als dass ich auf meine Reba verzichten könnte. Ich weiß nicht wie oft mich der Bock auf dem Wiesentrail abgeworfen hätte, wenn ich keine Federung gehabt hätte



Ging mir auch so.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. September 2009)

das mit dem abwerfen war nicht so das problem, aber ohne federung wurde es schon nach einigen runden immer schwerer den lenker gerade zu halten und nicht zu verkrampfen.
der downhill war schon sehr ruppig für einen marathon (wenn man das so nennen darf).
normalerweise hätte ich da mit federung wohl nur sehr kurz und gezielt die bremse eingesetzt. so war ich fast nur mit bremsen beschäftigt und darauf bedacht ne saubere linie zu finden, was bei den spurrillen ja nicht so einfach war.

auf der 3h von detmold strecke wäre das experiment wohl besser geglückt. 

war aber trotzdem erstanunt dass ich bis zum ausstieg auf platz 5 der herren gelegen habe.
im downhill habe ich nämlich jedes mal viel zeit verloren, die ich dann wieder aufholen musste.
am ende habe ich dann schon immer geguckt ob nicht doch noch wer von hinten kommt, und ihn dann vorbeigelassen.


nach der schmach von gestern, war es dann wohl doch nicht das letzte rennen für dieses jahr.
mache mein anderes bike wieder fit und dann gehts auf nach langenberg.


----------



## Hanni_84 (20. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> nach der schmach von gestern, war es dann wohl doch nicht das letzte rennen für dieses jahr.
> mache mein anderes bike wieder fit und dann gehts auf nach langenberg.



Jo, da werde ich auch mit einigen Freunden/Bekannten am Start stehen. Ein letztes Mal für 80km quälen in diesem Jahr. 

...danach gibts zum Ausklang nur noch die ein oder andere RR-Tour und dann wars das für 2009. Schade eigentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (20. September 2009)

Hallo ihr da draußen,
nachdem wir heute noch den Indoor-Cycling-Marathon hatten, will ich mich nun endlich bei euch allen, die ihr mitgefahren seid, bedanken. Jedes Rennen ist natürlich nur so gut wie die Teilnehmer , die es fahren. Mir und dem Team Rat Pack und allen Kollegen, die bei der Orga mitgeholfen haben, hat es jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Ja , die Strecke ist nicht einfach. Okay, die ersten Runden gehen eigentlich ganz locker, aber dann merkt man schnell, dass wenig Zeit zum ausruhen bleibt. (eigentlich nur das Flachstück oben im Wald) . Unten im Kido ist Konzentration und Fahrtechnik angesagt, dann geht es bergauf und später im Singletrail bergab. Hier und da ein wenig hoppelig und ab und zu etwas enger. 
Von allem etwas, ... mountainbiken eben.
Und das 8 Stunden lang. Respekt, da ist jeder ein Gewinner. Denn da heißt es erst einmal den _inneren Schweinehund_ zu besiegen und der kommt in jeder Runde wieder.
Ich wünsche euch eine gute Erholung und hoffe wir sehen euch im nächsten Jahr wieder. Eure Verbesserungsvorschläge nehmen wir natürlich gerne an.
Bis dahin Kette rechts!
Dieter


----------



## kingberger (20. September 2009)

Wie Recht du hast Dieter mit dem Schweinehund. Bei mir kam der jede Runde in dem kleinen Hohlweganstieg nach den Feldern, wo es sehr steil war. Das war jede Runde das Schlimmste. xD


----------



## manuel e. (21. September 2009)

guten morgen!!
ich muss auch mal mein lob aussprechen!!  
war wieder eine gelungene und schöne veranstaltung. das wetter war dieses jahr top und wir konnten unseren 2.platz vom letzten jahr im zweier herrenteam erfolgreich verteidigen!!!! .....

....und nächstes jahr sind wir mit sicherheit auch wieder am start.

@dieter: wie sieht es denn mit den urkunden aus?? könnt ihr uns die denn noch zuschicken??

gruss manuel.


----------



## xbiker1000 (21. September 2009)

Von mir auch ein großes Lob an die Veranstalter. Hat wirklich viel spaß gemacht und alles Super!

Die Thematik mit dem überholen ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich fand es immer sehr nett, dass man überall vorbei gelassen wurde! Leute die jemanden im Trail anstoßen um vorbei zu fahren sollte man auch sofort disqualifizieren.


----------



## Madeba (21. September 2009)

ratpack schrieb:


> Denn da heißt es erst einmal den _inneren Schweinehund_ zu besiegen und der kommt in jeder Runde wieder.


hmmm...

Ich habe garnicht gemerkt, das der Köter in den letzten sechs Stunden mal weg war


----------



## sven1975 (21. September 2009)

Schließe mich der mehrheit nun auch noch einmal an...
Perfektes Rennen... wie man es nicht anders gewohnt ist vom Rat-Pack Team...
Wenn jemand bei einer Veranstaltung Glück mit dem Wetter hat,dann seit es wohl ihr! (Zitat Dieter:An unseren Veranstaltungen ist bislang immer gutes Wetter vorhanden gewesen!) So war es ja nun auch.

Lob an alle,8 Stunden auf der Strecke...super!

Dann noch ein besonderes Lob von meiner Seite an unseren *Domme*! Respekt - Einzelstarter und dann gleich rauf aufs Treppchen nach ganz oben.Super!!!

Thema:Überholen - tja ich muß leider sagen,manche haben da echt einen Nagel im Kopf...wurde in der Abfahrt von einem überholt,der sich beim Spurwechsel dann gleich heftig ins Gebüsch abrollte und wie man dann so ist, hilft man solchen Bruchpiloten auch noch aus dem Gebüsch...
Meine Meinung dazu:"Das Rennen ging 8 Stunden, also genug Zeit an Stellen zu überholen wo es bestimmt sicherer für alle wäre!"


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (21. September 2009)

Habe nun auch von Andreas die Bilder in mein Webalbum mit hochgeladen, hoffe sie gefallen!
http://picasaweb.google.de/merida50/FotosVonAndreas8Std?feat=directlink

Gruß aus Detmold
Uwe!


----------



## ratpack (21. September 2009)

s.till schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht gefahren bin. Ich fand es super!
> Sorry nochmal, dass ich euch so mit den Fotos genervt hab
> Die Fotos gibts übrigens hier



Unglaublich, wie fröhlich ihr auf den Fotos noch ausseht!
Ich denke wir müssen die Strecke im nächsten Jahr etwas schwerer machen.

Im Ernst: super Fotos!
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Domme02 (21. September 2009)

sven1975 schrieb:


> Dann noch ein besonderes Lob von meiner Seite an unseren *Domme*! Respekt - Einzelstarter und dann gleich rauf aufs Treppchen nach ganz oben.Super!!!


danke, danke. 


manuel e. schrieb:


> @dieter: wie sieht es denn mit den urkunden aus?? könnt ihr uns die denn noch zuschicken??


das würde mich auch interessieren.

Außerdem habe ich noch nirgendwo fotos von der Siegerehrung gefunden. Hat keiner davon fotos gemacht?

Mit dem Thema "überholen" hatte ich auch gar keine Probleme. Ich fand es dieses mal sogar noch besser als bei anderen Rennen. Teilweise haben langsamere mir sogar fast den ganzen Trail überlassen und sind nah an den Rand gefahren. 
Auch die die mich überholten haben, haben alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. September 2009)

Also ich bin einmal den ganzen Teil mit den Wellen und der Brücke (?) hinter der U17 Siegerin hergefahren. Überholen nur sehr schlecht möglich und ich wollte als Teamfahrer Rücksicht auf die Einzelfahrerin nehmen. Wir sind dann kurz vor der Verpflegung mit der Brechstang überholt worden. "Normal" hätte ich  zugemacht und der Typ hätte in der Absperrung gelegen, aber dann hätten wir wohl das Mädel mitgenommen  Aber was muß man nicht alles machen, wenn man ansonsten auf der Strecke zu langsam ist....

Ansonsten gar kein Problem, einige haben sogar auf dem Downhill Platz gemacht 

War insgesamt eine tolle Veranstaltung! Wir müssen wohl nächstes Jahr wiederkommen und  unseren Titel verteitigen 

Robert


----------



## s.till (21. September 2009)

ratpack schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie fröhlich ihr auf den Fotos noch ausseht!
> Ich denke wir müssen die Strecke im nächsten Jahr etwas schwerer machen.
> 
> Im Ernst: super Fotos!
> Gruß Dieter



Dieter, ich habe sie auch immer zum lachen gezwungen.. ich glaube die haben mich zwischendurch noch mehr gehasst als die strecke


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. September 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Also ich bin einmal den ganzen Teil mit den Wellen und der Brücke (?) hinter der U17 Siegerin hergefahren. Überholen nur sehr schlecht möglich und ich wollte als Teamfahrer Rücksicht auf die Einzelfahrerin nehmen. Wir sind dann kurz vor der Verpflegung mit der Brechstang überholt worden. "Normal" hätte ich  zugemacht und der Typ hätte in der Absperrung gelegen, aber dann hätten wir wohl das Mädel mitgenommen
> Robert



ja das hab ich mir live hinter euch ansehen "müssen" , der musste ja noch voll ausweichen und ihr seit fast alle abgeflogen. 
Bist du ihm nicht noch voll Gas hinterher  um ihn zu stellen Catsoft ? Es sah so aus 
Mich hat er auch fast von der Piste gefegt. Aber der Klügere hat nachgegeben und wir sind dann nicht parallel nach dem Rondell die kurze,steile und recht schmale Abfahrt runter. Ich musste ja noch etwas fahren als Einzelstarter und da dort Schotter war hab ich mir den Sturz für weichere Gegenden aufgehoben 

*Ich bin für Startnummer auf dem Rücken und für Strafrunden unter Buhrufen der Zuschauer nach solchen Manövern!*

Schade das man weniger über die vielen Postiven Sachen schreibt 
Grosses Lob an die Orga und die vielen Helfer bei der Verpflegungstation


----------



## Catsoft (21. September 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Bist du ihm nicht noch voll Gas hinterher  um ihn zu stellen Catsoft ? Es sah so aus
> 
> Schade das man weniger über die vielen Postiven Sachen schreibt
> Grosses Lob an die Orga und die vielen Helfer bei der Verpflegungstation



Nee, ich hatte dann kurz darauf freie Fahrt und ich war wohl eh schneller  Und nach fast 20 Jahren MTB und Crossrennen kann ich das ganz gut ab.

Ansonsten tolle Mitstreiter!


----------



## ratpack (23. September 2009)

manuel e. schrieb:


> @dieter: wie sieht es denn mit den urkunden aus?? könnt ihr uns die denn noch zuschicken??


Geht klar, gebt mir noch ein paar Tage Zeit.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Maekkez (29. September 2009)

Kommen da eig noch mehr bilder?  Hab alleine schon 2-3 mit "Fetten Kameras" am Rand gesehen ^^ Ist da was bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (1. Oktober 2009)

zum Beispiel hier.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## uwero (3. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie alt der ist.



Timm Rotermund = 14
Tobias Rotermund = 17


----------



## Lotte.2000 (6. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> das mit dem abwerfen war nicht so das problem, aber ohne federung wurde es schon nach einigen runden immer schwerer den lenker gerade zu halten und nicht zu verkrampfen.
> der downhill war schon sehr ruppig für einen marathon (wenn man das so nennen darf).
> normalerweise hätte ich da mit federung wohl nur sehr kurz und gezielt die bremse eingesetzt. so war ich fast nur mit bremsen beschäftigt und darauf bedacht ne saubere linie zu finden, was bei den spurrillen ja nicht so einfach war.



Hab mich für den 18.09.2010 als Einzelstarter angemeldet und wollte mit einer starren Gabel an den Start gehen. Sollte mein erstes mal werden doch jetzt hast Du mir aber ein wenig Angst gemacht. Sollte ich zur Sicherheit die gute Reba drinn lassen?

Gruß Lotte


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2010)

es kommt drauf an wie man den downhill fährt.

wenn du da einfach runter eierst und ansonsten viel mit der starrgabel auf trails unterwegs bist, könnte es klappen.
ich für meinen teil habe aus dem letzten jahr gelernt und werden mit meiner, in dieser woche hoffentlich fertigen, cc und marathon feile starten.

im letzten jahr bin ich vorher zwar mit der starrgabel unterwegs gewesen, aber mehr auf der waldautobahn.
außerdem wurde ich auf der abfahrt von runde zu runde immer verkrampfter und habe dann nach ca. 4,5 stunden aufgegeben.

zum zustand der passage kann ich jetzt natürlich nichts sagen, aber im letzten jahr waren dort schon einige, heftige löcher drin.

vielleicht hats ja auch eine streckenänderung gegeben, aber das kann nur der veranstalter sagen.


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (7. September 2010)

Ich würde nicht unedingt mit einer Starrgabel fahren, der Trail hat es in sich!
Soviel wie ich weiß hat sich die Strecke nicht verändert, allerhöchstens im Kinderdorf bevor es wieder in die große Runde geht.
Hoffen wir nur das das Wetter wieder mitspielt, ansonsten wird es im Trail ziemlich schlammig werden!
Gruß Uwe!


----------



## busch69 (7. September 2010)

Wenn ich mir die Karte auf der Veranstalterseite anschaue: http://www.wekido.com/ratpack/downloads/barntrup_topo_karte.pdf
dann ist nach dem Anstieg noch eine Schleife im Wald dazu gekommen.
Der Trail ist aber wohl noch drin. Wie soll es auch sonst wieder runter führen, da kommt doch sonst als nächstes gleich die Straße.
Vielleicht äußert sich ja Dieter/ratpack wie letztes Jahr hier nochmal dazu.

@Lotte: haben wir uns zuletzt in der fröhlichen Kleintierschenke gesehen?

Jens


----------



## uwero (7. September 2010)

Starrgabel = nein

Ich war froh, dass ich im letzten Jahr mit dem Fully gefahren bin ...... auf die Starrgabel hätte ich keine Lust, obwohl ich sonst auch eher "hart" unterwegs bin.

Warum: im Trail haut es Dir die Zahnfüllungen raus und Du bist deutlich langsamer.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (7. September 2010)

@busch69   glaub der Karte kein Wort. Die ist meines Wissens nach schon seit mehreren Jahren falsch. Es gab mal den Gedanken eine längere Schleife zu fahren und die Karte gehört zu dieser Variante.


----------



## manuel e. (7. September 2010)

Hallo!!
Die Strecke ist so wie die letzten beiden Jahre auch. Die Karte stammt noch aus dem ersten Jahr der Veranstaltung und war damals schon nicht aktuell. Also um halbwegs flott unterwegs zu sein, sollte man schon mit ner Federgabel an den Start gehen. Die Abfahrt Richtung Start/Ziel wird sicherlich wieder mit der Zeit immer bescheidener werden.

Ansonsten ist ja erstmal halbwegs trockenes und "warmes" Wetter vorhergesagt.

Bis denne, Gruss Manuel.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (7. September 2010)

busch69 schrieb:


> @Lotte: haben wir uns zuletzt in der fröhlichen Kleintierschenke gesehen?
> 
> Jens



Kleintierschenke... da war doch mal was, ich war nun schon 2 mal dort

Hallo Jens, sehen wir uns denn?

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## busch69 (8. September 2010)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens, sehen wir uns denn?



Hier wirst du wohl kaum einen mehrtägigen Vorsprung herausfahren können, also werden wir uns sicher sehen.


----------



## r19andre (9. September 2010)

Hi,
wir sind auch dabei allerdings mit zwei 3er Teams.

Leider sorgt das da wohl nicht für so großes Interesse. Schade

Werden trotzdem unseren Spass haben und vielleicht schon Freitag abends anreise und nen PAvillon aufschlagen

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2010)

@ veranstalter

was wurde an der strecke geändert?
ist die ruppige abfahrt noch drin?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (13. September 2010)

@ k_star

Du überlegst also doch wieder mit der starren Gabel an den Start zu gehen?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2010)

wenn die abfahrt nicht drin ist, wäre es ja kein problem.

den p-weg marathon bin ich auch starr gefahren.


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn die abfahrt nicht drin ist, wäre es ja kein problem.
> 
> den p-weg marathon bin ich auch starr gefahren.



Aber dann wäre es auch kein Mountainbikerennen


----------



## r19andre (15. September 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> Leider sorgt das da wohl nicht für so großes Interesse. Schade
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Hey,
langsam kommt leben in die Veranstaltung. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.

bis Samstag

Andre


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2010)

Auch gerade gemeldet... 
Trainingsstand ist nicht wie im letzten Jahr, aber wir werden sehen 
Hoffentlich kriegt das Wetter wie im letzten Jahr noch die Kurve!

Robert


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2010)

jippieee, mein steuersatz ist endlich da.

nun fahre ich mit federgabel und trotzdem bleibt das gewicht des bikes gleich.

neee, wat schöööön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (19. September 2010)

die ersten Fotos sind online:http://picasaweb.google.com/Team.Schauinsland/AHardDaysWork2010#


----------



## Catsoft (19. September 2010)

Moin!

Das Rennen war hammerhart. Der Untergrund war teilweise extrem kraftraubend. Und die Abfahrt.. Die Bilder sprechen für sich. Einen Dank an alle Beteiligten Im Kinderdorf. War wieder super. Und das die Duschen selbst an einem solchen Tag kalt sein müssen ist wohl so! Oder gibt es bei irgendeiner Veranstaltung warmes Wasser 

Fazit: Wer nicht dabei war hat was verpasst!

Robert


----------



## uwero (19. September 2010)

UUUUppps, die Bilder sprechen für sich. Komisch: lachen tut nur noch einer, unser Lars, er liebt halt den Matsch!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Lotte.2000 (19. September 2010)

Oh ja, das war wirklich ein hammerhartes Ding und doch es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Die Strecke ist schon was besonderes. Hammer fand ich den Mikimaus-Kurs im Kinderdorf und natürlich auch die Abfahrt. 
Danke an die Organisatoren und die vielen lieben Helferlein rund um dieses tolle Event, auch Die Nudeln waren sehr lecker.

Kann man die Ergebnisse oder Rundenzeiten irgendwo einsehen, wollte schon mal wissen wo ich mit meinen 28 gefahren Runden gelandet bin.

Gruß René


----------



## manuel e. (19. September 2010)

hy!!
hat mal wieder richtig spass gemacht und nächstes jahr werden wir auch wieder am start sein.

bilder und rennbericht ab morgen bei mir ersichtlich.

was denn eigentlich mit dem ergebnisdienst los??? hab irgendwie bei mika-timing noch nichts finden können!!?

gruss manuel.


----------



## Domme02 (19. September 2010)

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren die Ergebnisse auch letztes Jahr 2-3 Tage nach dem Rennen online. Ein bisschen müssen wir uns noch gedulden.....

Insgesamt war es mal wieder eine gelungene Verstaltung. Die Organisation lief super und die Strecke ist mMn für 8h richtig gut. Der Trail war echt der Hammer! Anfangs war er richtig gut zu fahren aber mit der Zeit sufte man ja nur noch in einem Fluss. Was aber auch seinen Reiz hatte. 
Einziges Manko: Nur ein Wasserschlauch mit viel zu wenig Druck zum Bike-Waschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2010)

bilder von Lars Paterok (der mit der lila marin jacke. war die meiste zeit am straßenstück bevor es in den anstieg ging am knipsen): 
http://little-lions.jalbum.net/8StundenBarntrup2010/


ja, war echt ein super event!
nur zwei kritikpunkte:
- nur ein schlauch für die bikewäsche
- zeit zwischen rennende und siegerehrung hätte etwas länger sein dürfen

ansonsten alles top!
verpflegung, die jungs und mädels auf dem hügel haben mich fast jede runde durch einen netten spruch zum lachen gebracht, strecke gut abgesperrt und viel helfer an der strecke.

für mich lief es so einigermaßen. bin immerhin auf 28 runden gekommen.
nach der ersten runde die erste pause zum cleat richten.
zwei mal bin ich in der abfahrt in der böschung gelandet und einmal hat mir lotte.2000 so viel angst gemacht, dass ich in einer kurve im kinderdorf das vorderrad verrissen habe.
dann gings erstmal im laufschritt richtung verpflegung und bikewash zum sattel richten und schaltung reinigen.
in stunde 6 und 7 lief es dann irgendwie gar nicht mehr gut, aber in der letzten stunde konnte ich dann nochmal etwas mehr gas geben.

mein bike hat seine jungfernfahrt auch gut überstanden (habe freitag bis 22 uhr dran gebastelt und es vor dem rennen noch keinen meter bewegt), nur barends müssen unbedingt noch dran. 

@lotte.2000
jetzt kann ich dich endlich zuordnen.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (19. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> einmal hat mir lotte.2000 so viel angst gemacht, dass ich in einer kurve im kinderdorf das vorderrad verrissen habe.



Du hast Angst gehabt, dass Dich meine großen Räder überrollen? 

Na zum Glück ist alles gut gegangen und Du konntest weiter fahren.


----------



## Carsten_Ga (20. September 2010)

Hi,
war ein richtig gutes Event. Die Abfahrt hat jedes Mal richtig Spass gemacht.
Die Klamotten sind auch wieder sauber..
Bis zum nächsten Jahr..


----------



## Hanni_84 (21. September 2010)

manuel e. schrieb:


> was denn eigentlich mit dem ergebnisdienst los??? hab irgendwie bei mika-timing noch nichts finden können!!?



Die Ergebnisse sind nun online!


----------



## Domme02 (21. September 2010)

Fotos von Pfützenspritzer. ich hoffe du bist einverstanden, dass ich sie verlinke.:http://picasaweb.google.com/merida50/AHardDaySWork?feat=content_notification#

und noch 2 Links:http://www.smartredirect.de/ad/clic...eb.google.de/fabian.bremer/AHardDaySWork2010#
http://picasaweb.google.de/sabine.6xmueller/20100918AHardDaysWorkBarntrup#
Bei den vielen Fotografen bei der Strecke dürfte das hoffentlich noch nicht alles sein......


----------

